# Kidding watch for Sandi, Ellie and Maple!



## RedStickLA (Jan 6, 2009)

:clap: :stars: :wahoo: :stars: :leap:
These will be my very first kids and I am so excited! I can hardly wait!!! Sandi and Ellie are starting to soften so they may have taken on the first breeding and Maple on the second. The barn is cleaned and my kidding supply kit is ready! 


Haystack Farm Pecan Sandi "Sandi"
ADGA 1X JR. Reserve Grand Champion
Bred to MCH/CH Piddlin Acres Bobby's Cassanova *S EX90
(Day 150) Due 1st date 1/13/11 and 2nd date 1/18/11









Thunderhill A Elektra "Ellie" Blue Eyes & Moonspots -
ADGA 1X JR. Grand Champion, 1X JR. Best in Show,
AGS 1X JR. Grand Champion, NDGA 1X JR. Grand Champion
Bred to MCH Bluff Creek PH Socrates- Blue eyes
(Day 150) Due 1st date 1/12/11 and 2nd date 1/18/11









Bluff Creek SQ Sugar Maple "Maple"
ADGA 1X JR. Grand Champion
AGS 1X JR. Grand Champion
Bred to MCH/CH Piddlin Acres Bobby's Cassanova *S EX90
(Day 150) Due 1st date 1/14/11 and 2nd date 1/18/11









*Added their pictures!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They are all bred to great bucks!! Keep us posted!! Can't wait to see those kiddos!


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

I went and checked out your home page your girls are gorgeous! Wish some of my dairy girls had color like that! :lovey:


----------



## RedStickLA (Jan 6, 2009)

Thank Yall! I went back and added their pics to the post.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are beautiful girls! I can't wait to see what they have!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Looks like you are gonna be busy!!! Can't wait to hear of their progress as they get closer :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very nice....... :thumb:


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

wow great coloring.....congrats..can't wait for pics.... :leap: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Can't wait to see those colorful kids.


----------



## RedStickLA (Jan 6, 2009)

Thank You all! :stars: 
ray: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## nublynn (Dec 11, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing those sweet babies!


----------



## RedStickLA (Jan 6, 2009)

Thank you Lynn!

They are progressing! Getting very posty and steep in the rump. We have seen some staring into space and adjusting of the babies! :clap: They are softening up but still have ligs....I am thinking within the next 3 days for Sandi and Ellie. Maple a little longer...unless she makes some quick progress.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I don't know much about nigies, but those are some nice looking does. Waiting to hear what happens, and see kid pictures!

Jan


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I remember when you first started looking to purchase goats and now you are having your first batch born woohoo :stars:


----------



## RedStickLA (Jan 6, 2009)

Thank you! Jan and Stacey :hug: 
But Stacey you may be thinking of "RedSticker"! I know she was on here talking about looking into purchasing goats...our names are very simular. :wink:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Woohoo! Beautiful girls! Post lots of pics when the babies arrive! :hi5: 
Thinking pink for you! :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## RedStickLA (Jan 6, 2009)

Thank You Milkmaid! Don't worry I will be posting lots of pics! 

Sandi's ligs are a lot softer this morning!!!  But not gone yet. And both Sandi and Ellie have a whitish discharge this morning...and hanging out in the barn.


----------



## RedStickLA (Jan 6, 2009)

Maple kidded yesterday! It's a girl! :kidred: 
:stars: :leap: :clap: :stars: 
Sandi and Ellie both have lost their ligs so another busy day today! :leap:


----------



## RedStickLA (Jan 6, 2009)

Added pics of Maple's baby girl in the Birth Announcements !


----------



## RedStickLA (Jan 6, 2009)

I am back! Last night I had been up for well over 24 hours with not much sleep the 3 nights before because of listening to the baby monitor all night and going to do checks on the girl all through the night. I could hardly put one foot in front of the other and speak correctly! My daughter would ask me something and I would answer and she would look at me and say do you know what you just said? LOL Then said, “Mom you need to just go to bed!” So there is no way I could have typed it all out! I had to go to bed!

Ellie and Sandi have kidded… both with twins a boy and a girl! 

Ellie’s buckling is GORGEOUS!!! He is a silver buckskin with BLUE eyes and grey Moonspots! Oh why, Oh why could he have not been a doe! Isn’t that how it always goes! Her doeling looks like her, she is a beautiful little Chamoisee but with no white at all like Ellie has on her just solid brown and she has brown eyes. Dangit! I was really hoping for blue eyes! Ellie’s moonspots did not show up right at first so we will have to wait and see if she has any. She did very well except the boy was first and got a little stuck…he only had one leg in the right position and one back so I had to help re-position him and help pull him out. The little doe shot out like a rocket right after. 

Sandi’s babies are both black and white very flashy pretty babies! They are soooo cute! They have her long body and level top line with that awesome flat rump of hers. Both Babies are VERY healthy, strong and active! Sandi had a VERY hard delivery both babies were head first, chin up with their front legs folded under and my AWESOME friend Cindy had to go in…both were tough but the second one was in her words, “VERY hairy” and one of the hardest births she has ever had in her 10 years of raisings Nigerians. And it was VERY emotionally draining. Sandi wanted to be IN MY LAP when she had her babies so I was basically holding her in my lap through all of this. She is doing much better now but I was very worried about her. It was not good!!! I just could not leave her side until I knew she was going to be alright so that is why y’all have not had an update. I am so thankful for my friend Cindy, she left work and came to help me I don’t know if Sandi would have made it without her experienced help! I don’t know if I would have been able to do it with my lack of experience. 

And several hours before all of this my neighbor’s goat gave birth to twin girls so I had been helping her too! She did fine on the first kid and had her before anyone was even out there but number 2 was a true breech birth….tail first! Yikes…I thought that was bad…until Sandi had hers! 

I want to add that I have two of the best goat friends and friends in general you could every ask for…they have been right here with me either physically, on the phone or praying going crazy when they did not hear from me because my cell phone died and I would not leave Sandi alone in the barn to go inside and use the house phone to call them. They are emotionally drained too! They are such a blessing!!! I love them dearly! 

And all this happened on the COLDEST day of the year!!! 

I am glad I have a break until the end of Feb... then Noki and Nori are due to kid.


----------

